# Slipknot live



## C. Lupus (Oct 3, 2008)

Yay!! I'm gonna see slipknot live! 
*giggles*


----------



## Horrorshow (Oct 3, 2008)

Ew.


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 3, 2008)

meh -.-


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 3, 2008)

That sucks, they threaten your family, or something?


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 3, 2008)

If you like it, have fun. 
Who else is playing?


----------



## Takun (Oct 3, 2008)

Damn I was hoping this was a thread where they got in a plane crash or something, but lived.  That way they had to go through all the pain, but didn't get the sweet release of death.


----------



## Aden (Oct 3, 2008)

You're going to spend _money_ on Slipknot? o..o


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Oct 3, 2008)

Go listen to real music.


----------



## Guitar Dragon (Oct 3, 2008)

Lol, they will perform in my neighbourhood, but I surely wonÂ´t spent so much money to see them ^^
There are better artists out there that deserve to be respected for what they do


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 3, 2008)

What's so wrong with slipknot? Thay are great musicians and I like their image. + I have heard that they are awsome live and I read some articals about their live stuff so I gotta see them atleast once.


----------



## zaal (Oct 3, 2008)

ITT: elitists shit on a concert-goer


----------



## Hackfox (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice man...Get me sumthing nice kthxbai!


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 3, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Damn I was hoping this was a thread where they got in a plane crash or something, but lived.  That way they had to go through all the pain, but didn't get the sweet release of death.




They'd end up looking like the crappy masks they always wear.
Stupid gimmick band.


----------



## Nocturne (Oct 3, 2008)

Say what you guys want about slipknot, honestly its all personal preference.  There is PLENTY of skill that goes into what they do and NO ONE sounds like them.  I'm not a huge fan of the last two cds as much, but the first two were great.  So you think the mask thing is dumb? So what, that doesn't matter.


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Oct 3, 2008)

Meh.
I'm a pretentious 
Progressive musician.
Not a terrible band, not a great one in my opinion.
I'll stick to my painfully dramatic Progressive rock/metal.


----------



## Takun (Oct 3, 2008)

<-Has a right to shit on the band.


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 3, 2008)

C. Lupus said:


> What's so wrong with slipknot? Thay are great musicians and I like their image. + I have heard that they are awsome live and I read some articals about their live stuff so I gotta see them atleast once.



Far from great. They can do without the stupid DJ and other useless members, leaving guitar/bass/drums/vox.

But again, look around. They aren't the only band to tour. There are other, lesser band gigs that could use that money instead of these greedmongers (KISS is also notorious for this). They aren't metal either, so none of us have to drill that thought into your skull if you cannot comprehend.

Support local bands and lesser known artists, not mainstream rubbish.


----------



## Aden (Oct 4, 2008)

C. Lupus said:


> What's so wrong with slipknot? Thay are great musicians and I like their image. + I have heard that they are awsome live and I read some articals about their live stuff so I gotta see them atleast once.





> Thay are great musicians and I like their image. + I have heard that they are awsome live and I read some articals about their live stuff





> Thay are great musicians and I like their image.





> Thay are great musicians





> great musicians



Wat.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Oct 4, 2008)

Great musicians? HOOOLLY SHIIIIIT.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 5, 2008)

IMO the only decent Slipknot songs are Before I Forget and Vermillion pt2... only BIF if I'm in a very peeved mood and need to mindlessly rock out.

Other than that I would probably cheer if they decided to go and live in a bunker underground somewhere and never let us hear of them again... although Corey should stay for Stone Sour.
But hell, enjoy your concert. Just not my thing. At all.


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 5, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> They'd end up looking like the crappy masks they always wear.
> Stupid gimmick band.


 
That's the hole thing with the band that they were mask's. Personally I think that's make a good variation since that everyone else dont were mask (except Kiss and Lordi who are the only one's atm I can think of), and if it's a metal ban they were make up. SO, isnt that just equal to gimmick as death and black metal band's that were black clothes and white make up?



mrchris said:


> Far from great. They can do without the stupid DJ and other useless members, leaving guitar/bass/drums/vox.
> 
> But again, look around. They aren't the only band to tour. There are other, lesser band gigs that could use that money instead of these greedmongers (KISS is also notorious for this). They aren't metal either, so none of us have to drill that thought into your skull if you cannot comprehend.
> 
> Support local bands and lesser known artists, not mainstream rubbish.


 
Tell me what's so stupid with the DJ and the "other usless members" in slipknot. There's 1 vocalist, 1 Dj, 1 drummer, 1 bassist, 2 "oil drummers", 1 sampler and 2 guitarists. Leaving 9 members in the band. Now ask yourself, if it does not take to make the sound that they do with all these members, why do they have them then? Yes the 2 oil drummers are the one's that does the least playing (since it's tacs and special effect on the sound), but they also have the job to entertaint and get the audience all boild up.

If they are not metal, then why do they call this type of metal for nu METAL? So when it's a "nu" infront of a music style it's suddenly "country" (nu metal = country?)?. I dont get that point, explain that to me.

Do you really think this is the first band that I have seen live? I do like local bands wich can bring good music, Silent Scythe is a good example. Wich I have seen live and BOUGHT their album on their tour, isnt that supportive enough? How about that I also bought cd's from a local boltisk folk music group and a local ragge group on a festival this year, you still think Im not supportive? Not only I did see The Mars Volta also this year, and all this I have seen this year and more (except Silent Scythe, was several yeas since I saw that metal band. Do you want me to bring other band that I have seen live? I can gladly give you the list of all the bands that I have seen, both mainstream and locals.

And by the way, just beacuse a band is mainstream, does it make it bad all of the sudden? So allmost all mainstream bands are bad? Is Cradel og Filth bad, or isnt it mainstream enough? How about Mettalica, is that a bad band? In Flames? Iron Maiden? Rammstein? Misfits? Are all those band bad?



Aden said:


> Wat.


 
Yepp they are.



TheGreatCrusader said:


> Great musicians? HOOOLLY SHIIIIIT.


 
I dont know how your religion class were but dont see slipknot as holy


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 5, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> IMO the only decent Slipknot songs are Before I Forget and Vermillion pt2... only BIF if I'm in a very peeved mood and need to mindlessly rock out.
> 
> Other than that I would probably cheer if they decided to go and live in a bunker underground somewhere and never let us hear of them again... although Corey should stay for Stone Sour.
> But hell, enjoy your concert. Just not my thing. At all.


 
Well I like their first album the most since I see it as the most original one. And diffrent people like diffrent music. Slipknot arent my favoruit band anymore but I still like them, though the time my favoruit band was slipknot I also had enya as my favoruit band at the same time. And there are many few people who listen to so many diffrent types of music as I do. I like music alot, and I will certainly  enjoy this concert.

Now it was a very long time ago that I listend to Stone sour so you made me listen to it right now, any one know a particular good song with them?


----------



## Tudd (Oct 5, 2008)

C. Lupus said:


> And by the way, just beacuse a band is mainstream, does it make it bad all of the sudden? So allmost all mainstream bands are bad? Is Cradel og Filth bad, or isnt it mainstream enough? How about Mettalica, is that a bad band? In Flames? Iron Maiden? Rammstein? Misfits? Are all those band bad?



Thats the general idea. 

I wouldn't see Slipknot live anymore for two reasons: 1) Their new album is total utter shit and 2) I'm not really so much into their whole musical style anymore. 

A couple years back I saw them live on their tour in support of their third album. Was a great show and I enjoyed all of the songs they played, still enjoy that setlist to this day. Throw in their latest album and I'm out. Not worth it. EVER.


----------



## Aden (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey, you like whatever you like, okay? I'm not here to put you down for liking Slipknot. I like a few of their songs, myself. _However_, please, just please, don't say that they are great musicians. That's kind of an insult to the rest of us who practice hard to try to be good.


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 5, 2008)

Tudd said:


> Thats the general idea.
> 
> I wouldn't see Slipknot live anymore for two reasons: 1) Their new album is total utter shit and 2) I'm not really so much into their whole musical style anymore.
> 
> A couple years back I saw them live on their tour in support of their third album. Was a great show and I enjoyed all of the songs they played, still enjoy that setlist to this day. Throw in their latest album and I'm out. Not worth it. EVER.


 
Ye their latest album can be questionable, I do like the first 3 albums ofc. But I have read articals about their live shows, and I gotta see them live atleast 1time. If it suck's, then what the hell, il go and see another band next time then. :/


----------



## Takun (Oct 5, 2008)

Nu Metal is more a crappier version of Grunge.  

I found this and lol'd.  

*â€œReasons Why Slipknot Is Not Metalâ€ (or, â€œThe Story of Coreyâ€™s Love of Crowsâ€):*
 1) Any band that has more than one drummer (ok, or â€œpercussionistâ€) is obviously lacking talent. Unless youâ€™re some sort of orchestral band. Which Slipknot is not.
 2)  Singing through masks.  Yep, using microphones through little mouth slits really helps make the sound a whole lot better.
 3) Downtuning your guitars does not make you metal. Or talented. I tune my guitar down to approximately the same tuning they use, but Iâ€™ve earned the right to do so. You donâ€™t drop all your strings and just play open notes, chugging along hitting random strings. Learn to play, then decide what tuning you want.
 4) Iowa? Fucking Iowa? Yeah, ok. If San Francisco was the birthplace of thrash, and pretty much all of metalâ€¦ what is Iowa? The birthplace of cornfield piglovers who think Limp Bizkit is awesome?
 5) Corey Taylor is decent. If you listen to Stone Sour, he does have talent, and can actually play whatâ€™s called â€œmusicâ€. Why he chooses to ignore this in Slipknot is beyond me. Iâ€™m pretty sure the masks are to hide his hideous face though. He looks like he has fucking Down Syndrome.
 6)  How many singers?  How many guitarists?  Uh huh?  Really?
 7) Most of Slipknotâ€™s fans involve teenagers who paint themselves up like theyâ€™re in a Norwegian black metal band. You know who elseâ€™s fans did this? KISS. They were pretty metal, werenâ€™t they? Space monsters are *so* heavy!
 8) Remember this thing called â€œnu metalâ€ that involves rapping and metal at the same time? Letâ€™s review. Limp Bizkit no longer exists. Only two members of Korn are still around (but somehow theyâ€™re still a band?). And the rockstars of the genre, Linkin Park, have given it up for a more radio-rock friendly sound. Why? Because it sucks, it was a terrible idea, and it was played out ad nauseam. Give it up like a virgin prom date, and disappear, please.
 9) Any band who hides behind a massive stage set of puppets, fake blood, pyrotechnics, and other distractions really has no musical appeal whatsoever. Alice Cooper is Exhibit A. This does not include Judas Priest, Slayer, Metallica, or other bands who (again) have earned the right to do so.
 10) Intelligence level? Letâ€™s seeâ€¦ thereâ€™s an album titled â€œMate.Feed.Kill.Repeatâ€. Even Dimmu Borgir, one of the cheesiest black metal bands of all time who love to randomly name things, come up with better titles for albums and songs. And that includes â€œPuritannical Euphoric Misanthropiaâ€ and â€œProgenies of the Great Apocalypseâ€.
 11) Metal is not a dictionary definition. But Iâ€™ll define it: â€œheavy, syncopated, and talented guitars (influenced by other genres and styles like Classical or Middle Eastern) combined with aggressive tempos, intricate and intense drumming, and aggressive vocals that breach dark, but highly intelligent and usually deep, material.â€ Does this sound AT ALL like Slipknot?
 Thatâ€™s about all I can come up with at the moment. But this is only the tip of the iceberg. Talk to anyone who listens to real metal, and tell them you love Slipknotâ€¦ I bet they agree with you! And then stab you in the throat.


Iowa part makes me lol.


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 5, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Nu Metal is more a crappier version of Grunge.
> 
> I found this and lol'd.
> 
> ...


 
I lol'd aswell.


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 5, 2008)

Slipknot's only good song is "Before I Forget."
Gimme some _real_ metal, kthx.


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 5, 2008)

Gotiki said:


> Slipknot's only good song is "Before I Forget."
> Gimme some _real_ metal, kthx.


 
Like?


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 5, 2008)

C. Lupus said:


> Like?



GWAR, Iron Butterfly, Trans-Siberian Orchestra, Tool, Steppenwolf, Led Zeppelin, MÃ¶torhead, Black Sabbath, Pantera, Def Leppard, Nightwish.


----------



## Horrorshow (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh lawd. Gwar is silly.


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 5, 2008)

Gotiki said:


> GWAR, Iron Butterfly, Trans-Siberian Orchestra, Tool, Steppenwolf, Led Zeppelin, MÃ¶torhead, Black Sabbath, Pantera, Def Leppard, Nightwish.


 
Alot of good band's, not a question about it.


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 5, 2008)

Horrorshow said:


> Oh lawd. Gwar is silly.



That's what's so great about them!


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 5, 2008)

Only seen them in viva la bam once... are their song's good or are they just fun to watch?


----------



## Tudd (Oct 5, 2008)

Gotiki said:


> GWAR, Iron Butterfly, Trans-Siberian Orchestra, Tool, Steppenwolf, Led Zeppelin, MÃ¶torhead, Black Sabbath, Pantera, Def Leppard, Nightwish.



Most not metal! 

But still good.


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 5, 2008)

Dont care if it's metal or not, if it sounds good then it's good music for me.


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 5, 2008)

C. Lupus said:


> Only seen them in viva la bam once... are their song's good or are they just fun to watch?



They're not incredibly talented, but their songs are always very funny. And they do have _some_ talent.



Tudd said:


> Most not metal!



Umâ€¦ Yes, all of them are. Or were at one point.

GWAR = Sludge metal
Iron Butterfly = Classic heavy metal
TSO = Symphonic metal
Tool (earlier stuff) = Heavy metal (Opiate), alt-metal (Ã†nima)
Steppenwolf = Classic heavy metal
Led Zeppelin = Classic heavy metal
MÃ¶torhead = Speed metal
Black Sabbath = Heavy metal
Pantera = Heavy metal
Def Leppard (at one point) = Heavy metal
Nightwish = Symphonic metal


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 5, 2008)

Gotiki said:


> Umâ€¦ Yes, all of them are. Or were at one point.


 
Heh, ppl who dont appriciate the taste of another person claim that he has bad taste, aint that right?


----------



## Tudd (Oct 5, 2008)

Gotiki said:


> They're not incredibly talented, but their songs are always very funny. And they do have _some_ talent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Steppenwolf and Zeppelin as metal? In some strange way it makes sense. However in todays terms, most would call you crazy.


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 5, 2008)

C. Lupus said:


> Heh, ppl who dont appriciate the taste of another person claim that he has bad taste, aint that right?



It's not a matter of taste. He and I both agree that these are all good bands. It's just a matter of genre.



Tudd said:


> Steppenwolf and Zeppelin as metal? In some strange way it makes sense. However in todays terms, most would call you crazy.



People need to know their roots. Without those two bands, metal as we know it would not exist. It probably wouldn't even be called "metal," since the term "heavy metal" came from Steppenwolf's "Born To Be Wild."

However, I must point out that we're getting quite a bit off-topic, here.


----------



## Tudd (Oct 5, 2008)

Gotiki said:


> People need to know their roots. Without those two bands, metal as we know it would not exist. It probably wouldn't even be called "metal," since the term "heavy metal" came from Steppenwolf's "Born To Be Wild."
> 
> However, I must point out that we're getting quite a bit off-topic, here.



I'm glad someone paid attention to the pioneers of metal! Now we have "experts" who can help us decifer this mess of "nu-metal" 

As off topic as it may be, it was a necessary response to such comments. :grin:

Oh and, Slipknot is a mediocre band with ups and down points. Their latest album being one of the latter.


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 6, 2008)

Gotiki said:


> GWAR, Iron Butterfly, Trans-Siberian Orchestra, Tool, Steppenwolf, Led Zeppelin, MÃ¶torhead, Black Sabbath, Pantera, Def Leppard, Nightwish.



I'll expand that listing: Electric Wizard, *Manilla Road*, *Ironsword*, *Agent Steel*, Destruction, Sodom, Kreator, Tankard, *Count Raven*, Accept, *Gama Bomb*, *Toxic Holocaust*, Gospel of the Horns, Death, Death Angel, Grave Digger, 1349, *Immortal*, Carpathian Forest, Mayhem, Darkthrone, Dark Funeral, Hammerfall, Fairyland, High on Fire, *Hellbox*, Impaled Nazarene, *Therion*, Suffocation, Dragonhammer, *Bolt Thrower*, Spearhead (UK), Solitude Aeturnus, Skyclad, *Limbonic Art*, Saxon, Obituary, Possessed, Morbid Angel, Marduk, Metal Church, Moonsorrow, *Korpiklaani*, *Finntroll*, Trollfest, Whiplash, Exhumer, Morbid Saint, Dimaension X, Usurper, *Witchtrap*, Vio-Lence, Orange Goblin, Exodus, Freedom Call, Hypocrisy, Gamma Ray, Gorgoroth, *Warhammer*.

Bolded are recommended.

You can find FREE, legit metal music at http://freemetalalbums.wordpress.com


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 6, 2008)

C'mon people! What about The Beatles? Before you beat me with whatever happens to be in your guys' hands (I'm assuming guitars), I have two words:

Helter Skelter.

*runs for cover*


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Oct 6, 2008)

C. Lupus said:


> What's so wrong with slipknot? Thay are *great musicians* and I like their image. + I have heard that they are awsome live and I read some articals about their live stuff so I gotta see them atleast once.




Lil Wayne has more talent on a guitar.



srsly.


----------



## Tudd (Oct 6, 2008)

Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:


> Lil Wayne has more talent on a guitar.
> 
> 
> 
> srsly.



Ouch... That one hits it home... The issue with slipknot is, their guitarists have talent, but their songs can never support it. THERFORE their style sucks. :grin:


----------



## zaal (Oct 6, 2008)

mrchris said:


> I'll expand that listing: Electric Wizard, *Manilla Road*, *Ironsword*, *Agent Steel*, Destruction, Sodom, Kreator, Tankard, *Count Raven*, Accept, *Gama Bomb*, *Toxic Holocaust*, Gospel of the Horns, Death, Death Angel, Grave Digger, 1349, *Immortal*, Carpathian Forest, Mayhem, Darkthrone, Dark Funeral, Hammerfall, Fairyland, High on Fire, *Hellbox*, Impaled Nazarene, *Therion*, Suffocation, Dragonhammer, *Bolt Thrower*, Spearhead (UK), Solitude Aeturnus, Skyclad, *Limbonic Art*, Saxon, Obituary, Possessed, Morbid Angel, Marduk, Metal Church, Moonsorrow, *Korpiklaani*, *Finntroll*, Trollfest, Whiplash, Exhumer, Morbid Saint, Dimaension X, Usurper, *Witchtrap*, Vio-Lence, Orange Goblin, Exodus, Freedom Call, Hypocrisy, Gamma Ray, Gorgoroth, *Warhammer*.
> 
> Bolded are recommended.
> 
> You can find FREE, legit metal music at http://freemetalalbums.wordpress.com



1349
Oh _fuck_ yes

Hellfire album is fucking ace


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 6, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> C'mon people! What about The Beatles? Before you beat me with whatever happens to be in your guys' hands (I'm assuming guitars), I have two words:
> 
> Helter Skelter.
> 
> *runs for cover*



Yeah, metal wouldn't have come into existence without them, since most early metal bands were influenced by them.
Also, "Revolution."


----------



## GoldenJackal (Oct 6, 2008)

Slipknot is great and one of my favorite bands. I don't give a shit what anyone thinks about that opinion. 

Have fun at the concert, dude.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 6, 2008)

I have a question...Rather then asking why SlipKnot is bad, let's ask: why is SlipKnot good?


----------



## GoldenJackal (Oct 7, 2008)

Because the vocalist could crush you with his massive neck.


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 7, 2008)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I have a question...Rather then asking why SlipKnot is bad, let's ask: why is SlipKnot good?



I just think they make good music, it grooves my ear's .


----------



## Takun (Oct 7, 2008)

ITT bands better than Slipknot

At the Drive-In
Murder City Devils
Dillinger Escape Plan
Protest the Hero
Botch
The Sound of Animals Fighting

/thread


----------



## Tudd (Oct 7, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> ITT bands better than Slipknot
> 
> At the Drive-In
> Murder City Devils
> ...



Ooo.... You totally killed all the potential this thread had!


----------



## Takun (Oct 7, 2008)

Tudd said:


> Ooo.... You totally killed all the potential this thread had!



Sorry =C


----------



## GoldenJackal (Oct 7, 2008)

I love At The Drive-In. I've started listening to them again just recently. Too bad they broke up.


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 7, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> ITT bands better than Slipknot
> 
> At the Drive-In
> Murder City Devils
> ...



Great! More music to download


----------



## Horrorshow (Oct 7, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> ITT bands better than Slipknot
> 
> At the Drive-In
> Murder City Devils
> ...



This list needs more of The Number Twelve Looks Like You.


----------



## Magikian (Oct 7, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> ITT bands better than Slipknot
> 
> At the Drive-In
> Murder City Devils
> ...



Sure they are better than Slipknot... But that doesn't mean they aren't shit...  ._.


----------



## Takun (Oct 7, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Sure they are better than Slipknot... But that doesn't mean they aren't shit...  ._.




None of them are shit, I assure you of that.


----------



## Magikian (Oct 7, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> None of them are shit, I assure you of that.



I looked at all of them before I posted... I didn't think you were into that kinda thing...


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 7, 2008)

Horrorshow said:


> This list needs more of The Number Twelve Looks Like You.



ThereÂ´s a band that has that name?


----------



## Takun (Oct 7, 2008)

Magikian said:


> I looked at all of them before I posted... I didn't think you were into that kinda thing...



I have a huge range of music.  Yes, I love all of those.  I love my indie, I love some hardcore, I love some alternative, I love some folk, I love some instrumental post rock, I love some mathcore, I love some classic metal, and I love some progressive.

THE MORE YOU KNOW!


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 7, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> I have a huge range of music.  Yes, I love all of those.  I love my indie, I love some hardcore, I love some alternative, I love some folk, I love some instrumental post rock, I love some mathcore, I love some classic metal, and I love some progressive.
> 
> THE MORE YOU KNOW!



Hhhmm u do have a wider music taste then most ppl, do you like electrical, hip hop. celtic and/or ragge?


----------



## Takun (Oct 7, 2008)

C. Lupus said:


> Hhhmm u do have a wider music taste then most ppl, do you like electrical, hip hop. celtic and/or ragge?



Not really.  I have some music with psychedelia feels, but it's indie with electronical noise added.  So not really.  I do have hardcore punk and ska I didn't add.


----------



## Nocturne (Oct 7, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Nu Metal is more a crappier version of Grunge.
> 
> I found this and lol'd.
> 
> ...



I know this isn't serious, but this list is pretty dumb.  Every single one of these points is either obviously misleading or just plain idiotic.  Except #3, thats true.  However... thats not what slipknot does...

Also... im gonna go ahead and say it.  Not everyone in the band is a talented musician, but Joey Jordinson most definitely is and I would argue Jim Root is as well.  

SPEED != GOOD


----------



## Takun (Oct 7, 2008)

Nocturne said:


> I know this isn't serious, but this list is pretty dumb.  Every single one of these points is either obviously misleading or just plain idiotic.  Except #3, thats true.  However... thats not what slipknot does...
> 
> Also... im gonna go ahead and say it.  Not everyone in the band is a talented musician, but Joey Jordinson most definitely is and I would argue Jim Root is as well.
> 
> SPEED != GOOD



It's mostly a joke hehe.


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 7, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Not really.  I have some music with psychedelia feels, but it's indie with electronical noise added.  So not really.  I do have hardcore punk and ska I didn't add.



Have u listend to The Mars Volta?


----------



## Takun (Oct 7, 2008)

C. Lupus said:


> Have u listend to The Mars Volta?



Yes

http://www.last.fm/user/Takumi_L


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 7, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Yes
> 
> http://www.last.fm/user/Takumi_L



Take the Veil Cerpin Taxt, Roulette dares and Televators are mine favorite songs with em.


----------



## Greyscale (Oct 7, 2008)

Honestly I hate most indy music (Like the stuff Takumi posted, no offence). Even though Slipknot may not be the best band ever, I still like their sound.

Of course I have a really weird taste in music. I like everything from Avril Lavigne and Hilltop Hoods, to stuff like Sting and Crashtest Dummies.


----------



## Takun (Oct 7, 2008)

Greyscale said:


> Honestly I hate most indy music (Like the stuff Takumi posted, no offence). Even though Slipknot may not be the best band ever, I still like their sound.
> 
> Of course I have a really weird taste in music. I like everything from Avril Lavigne and Hilltop Hoods, to stuff like Sting and Crashtest Dummies.




OFFENSE TAKEN.  RAGE RISING.  TARGET DETECTED.


----------



## Greyscale (Oct 7, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> OFFENSE TAKEN.  RAGE RISING.  TARGET DETECTED.



I <3 you too.


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 8, 2008)

Greyscale said:


> Honestly I hate most indy music (Like the stuff Takumi posted, no offence). Even though Slipknot may not be the best band ever, I still like their sound.
> 
> Of course I have a really weird taste in music. I like everything from Avril Lavigne and Hilltop Hoods, to stuff like Sting and Crashtest Dummies.



Not more wierd than me I can tell you, a few years ago my favorite bands were Slipknot and Enya at the same time.


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 8, 2008)

If you want to have explanations on WHY nu-metal isn't metal, why don't you ask the folks over at the Encyclopedia Metallum? Many know the clear difference between mallcore and metal. Do note you will catch some flak from users when you mention that band as one of your faves.

Downtuned guitars and a simple 4/4 drumbeat are clear signs of a nu-'metal' band.



> Do you really think this is the first band that I have seen live? I do like local bands wich can bring good music, Silent Scythe is a good example. Wich I have seen live and BOUGHT their album on their tour, isnt that supportive enough? How about that I also bought cd's from a local boltisk folk music group and a local ragge group on a festival this year, you still think Im not supportive? Not only I did see The Mars Volta also this year, and all this I have seen this year and more (except Silent Scythe, was several yeas since I saw that metal band. Do you want me to bring other band that I have seen live? I can gladly give you the list of all the bands that I have seen, both mainstream and locals.
> 
> And by the way, just beacuse a band is mainstream, does it make it bad all of the sudden? So allmost all mainstream bands are bad? Is Cradel og Filth bad, or isnt it mainstream enough? How about Mettalica, is that a bad band? In Flames? Iron Maiden? Rammstein? Misfits? Are all those band bad?



Metallica lost their edge when they stopped making thrash, which was....18 years ago. Cradle of Filth's vocalist really doesn't have that 'oomph' anymore, Iron Maiden I personally don't like because of the falsetto tone in the vocals but I don't hate them and by most they are still good. Rammstein isn't even a valid choice as they don't sound very metal at all, it's just a cheap excuse to mix crappy electronic elements in with some poppy sounding rock/metal. 

Misfits aren't metal, but punk and I have not listened to anything by them and In Flames _USED_ to be good up until their Soundtrack To Your Escape album, which they gradually dumbed down their sound with alternative rock/nu elements to appeal to the mindless sheep of America and Hot Topic drones. Their oldest material had a strong melodic death sound, especially the first two albums and EP but now they are just a shell of their former selves.


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 8, 2008)

mrchris said:


> If you want to have explanations on WHY nu-metal isn't metal, why don't you ask the folks over at the Encyclopedia Metallum? Many know the clear difference between mallcore and metal.
> 
> Downtuned guitars and a simple 4/4 drumbeat are clear signs of a nu-'metal' band.
> 
> ...



Meh, I guess there's no point asking there, will probably take about 30 hate post before someone will make a reasonable one so I don't bother. Well, you go and listen to what you like. I'm still gonna look forward the concert.


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 9, 2008)

You have a good time, regardless if the music is bad IN OUR OPINION but not yours. 

Regardless, if you ask in a calm and non-fanboyish tone at MA, you will get minimal flaming since the mods keep things in order there pretty well. If one acts like an asshole repeatedly, they will be treated like one.


----------

